# Re wat doe ik verkeerd

## Dozo

oke ik heb hem opnieuw geinst. en ben erachter dat als grub vershijnt ik het volgende doe kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 en daarna boot,

begint hij op te starten. maar geeft dan de volgende melding,

de kernel loopt en dan krijg je,

 :Question:  *Mounting /proc                                                                          ( oops )

*The "mount" command failed with error:

can't open /etc/mtab: No such file or directory

mount: can't find /proc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

*Since this is a critical task, startup cannot continue.

give root password for maintenance

(or type Control -d for normal startup):

na het invullen van het root passwd. kom ik in bash-2.05a#

----------

## garo

check eerst of /etc/mtab echt niet bestaat:

```
ls -l /etc/mtab
```

en indien het niet bestaat, maak het dan aan met:

```
su -

touch /etc/mtab

chmod 644 /etc/mtab
```

Kan je ook de inhoud van /etc/fstab hier posten (en die van /etc/mtab ook als het wel bestaat).

Indien je wilt weten wat fstab en mtab eigenlijk wel is :

fstab: geeft aan welke partities waar moeten gemount worden en met welke opties

mtab: dit geeft aan wat op dit moment gemount is, normaal gezien moet een gebruiker niet in dit bestand schrijven, het systeem past dit bestand automatisch aan. Je kan de inhoud van dit bestand ook lezen door het commando "mount" te geven zonder opties

----------

## Dozo

oke ik tik su - in en touch /etc/mtab en krijg  touch:creating ' /etc/mtab/' :read-only file system

en dan chmod 644 /etc/mtab, krijg ik chmod: failed to get attributes of ' /etc/mtab' : no such file or directory.

verder als ik naar de dir. etc/ ga zie ik wel fstab staan maar geen mtab.

----------

## garo

fstab zal waarschijnlijk zo geconfigureerd zijn dat uw partitie read-only gemount is, kan je de inhoud van "/etc/fstab" posten ?

```
cat /etc/fstab
```

----------

## Dozo

nee volgens mij kan ik er niet meer bij heb hem weer opnieuw geinst.

en krijg nu een kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:03.

----------

## rumba

 *Dozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en krijg nu een kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:03.

 

Heb je al de benodigde filesystemen in de kernel gecompileerd?

----------

## garo

en niet als module ?

----------

## Dozo

oke het is zover Gentoo draait nu.

Het komt volgens mij dat ik nu geen Reiserfspart. heb maar gewoon ext3 en heb ik inderdaad in etc/fstab het een en ander vergeten te veranderen zoals Garo zei, ook ben ik vergeten om de benodigde filesystemen mee te 

compileren zoals Rumba zei.

bij mij stond er nog gewoon /dev/boot  /dev/swap etc.

Maar nu het volgende probleem, wel leuk z'on prompt maar ik zie toch liever wat kleuren, is er een snelle manier om X op te starten of moet ik de boeken in ?

B.V.B Thanks

----------

## Stuartje

 *Dozo wrote:*   

> oke het is zover Gentoo draait nu.
> 
> Het komt volgens mij dat ik nu geen Reiserfspart. heb maar gewoon ext3 en heb ik inderdaad in etc/fstab het een en ander vergeten te veranderen zoals Garo zei, ook ben ik vergeten om de benodigde filesystemen mee te 
> 
> compileren zoals Rumba zei.
> ...

 

Snel zou ik het niet durven noemen. Je kan best beginnen met emerge kde of gnome of welke desktopmanager je ook wil gebruiken. Daarna hangt de moeilijkheidsgraad af van het type videokaart dat je hebt. ( Post dus even het type  :Smile:  )

----------

## Dozo

Het is een oud Matrox kaartje ik dacht een 8mb G200 of zo. moet ik ff na kijken. Moet eerst nog ff mijn netwerkkrt weer in de lucht krijgen.

----------

